# Office of Registrar General



## citadella (2008 Április 22)

Sziasztok kanadai szakertok,

a segitsegeteket szeretnem kerni. Volt valakinek mar valami dolga ezzel a hivatallal - Office of Registrar General? En a tehetlenseg, ketsegbeeses es idegosszeroppanas hataran vagyok miattuk. Parommal szeretnenk osszehazasodni, de mivel mindketten kulfoldon valtunk el, eloszor hitelesiteni kell itt Kanadaban a valasunkat. Ehhez tobbek kozott kell egy level egy ugyvedtol, aztan "Statement of Responsibility", stb. Februar kozepen elkuldtuk a papirokat, 3 he mulva visszairtak, hogy az ugyved rossz levelet irt es Statement sincs jol kitoltve ( az ugyved toltotte ki). Marcius kozepen ajanlott levellel visszakuldtuk, alairtak, hogy megkaptak. Marcius vegen tobb napos probalkozas utan elertunk valakit ott telefonon, aki azt mondta, hogy minden papirunk ott van, s kb. 1 het mulva mar kuldik is vissza. Persze nem tortent semmi sem. Rengetegszer probaltuk hivni oket, de vagy fel sem veszik a telefont, vagy 10 perc zene utan felveszik es megint zenere tesznek. Mar kideritettuk, hogy bar a hivatal Thunder Bay-en van, a Service meg Torontoban...Tegnap sikerult valakit elerni, aki azt mondta utananez az ugyunknek. Ma visszahivtak, hogy nincsenek meg a papirjaink, amit alairtak, hogy megkaptak:,,:.
Lehetseges ez????? Egy honapja megvoltak a papirok most meg eltuntek??? Mi van ebben a hivatalban? Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni? Holnap atfaxoljuk a papirokat meg egyszer, de lassan kezd elfogyni a turelmem. Azt hittem Kanadaban jobban mukodnek ezek a dolgok, sajnos tevedtem...


----------



## citadella (2008 Április 22)

A dolgok gyorsan valtoznak - megint hivtak, lass csodat megtalaltak a papirjainkat, amik mar keszen is vannak, csak valahova eltettek oket...Allitolag futarral holnap elkuldik


----------



## Rezso (2008 Április 23)

En nevet valtoztattam, mert a "Rezso" kimondhatatlan.  kb. 3 honapig tartott, mire a tisztelt Registrar General ki birta tolteni azt az egy oldalas papirt, amin osszesen a regi meg az uj nevem szerepel.  De azert dolgoznak, meg ha lassan is.


----------



## TrafficLight (2008 Április 23)

Rezso írta:


> En nevet valtoztattam, mert a "Rezso" kimondhatatlan.  kb. 3 honapig tartott, mire a tisztelt Registrar General ki birta tolteni azt az egy oldalas papirt, amin osszesen a regi meg az uj nevem szerepel.  De azert dolgoznak, meg ha lassan is.



Hadd kérdezzek rá erre. 
Az én nevem is elég gáz angolul, így felmerült bennem, hogy már a landing környékén érdemes lehet olyan nevet megadni, ami hasonlít az eredetire, csak használhatóbb annál. 
Egyszerű technikai okom van rá: minek regisztráljam magam a bürokráciában olyan néven, amit később úgyis szükséges megváltoztatni.
Feltételezem, hogy a nem latin írásjegyekkel írt (kínai, indiai, orosz, stb.) nevek esetén is van legalább a kiejtéshez hasonlító módosítás.
Tudtok olyasmiről, hogy a magyar írásjeleket, kiejthetetlen betűösszetételeket landing környékén módosítani lehet? Vagy ez a vonat már elment, mert úgy kellett volna beadni a kérelmet?


----------



## Rezso (2008 Április 24)

En is tortem ezen a fejem, es vegul abban allapodtam meg magammal, hogy ugy landolok, ahogy vagyok, megvarom az osszes itteni papirt, ugy mint PR kartya, jogositvany, SIN number es itt valtoztamom meg, mert igy mar a kanadai rendszerben jol kovetheto a valtoztatas. Ha valaki "Bela"-kent kezdi el a bevandorlasi procedurat, a hataron belepesre meg egy "Jozsi" jelenkezik, az valoszinuleg okozna egy kis nehezseget, hiaba lengetne az illeto egy kimondhatatlan nevu hivatal pecsetes es az itteni hivatalok altal leellenorizhetetlen papirjat.
Itt viszont fel vannak keszulve a nevvaltoztatasra, pl. az allampolgarsagi kervenyen szerepel olyan rovat, hogy mi az eredeti neve, meg milyen neven szeretne allampolgar lenni. Es ha ehhez csatolod az itteni Registrar General altal kiallitott bizonyitvanyt a nevvaltoztatasrol, akkor szemrebbenes nelkul mar az uj neven leszel allampolgar.


----------

